
Facebook faces fresh questions over when it knew of data harvesting - rayascott
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/mar/16/facebook-fresh-questions-data-harvesting-cambridge-analytica
======
kerng
Apparently Marc Andreessen met with Christopher Wylie, the Cambridge Analytica
whistleblower way before. Something that Zuckerberg didn't mention in last
years hearing. So they knew about CA data leakage issues long ago and were
discussing how to "fix" it according to article.

